# heat-resistant 'insert' to stretch socks?



## darbydoyle (Aug 20, 2013)

Have been experimenting with socks and appreciate all the good experience described. 

Question: we all know the problem with socks stretching, once worn, and the image 'fading' due to the white ribbing of the sock...has anyone tried to create an insert that stretches the sock slightly while it's under pressure in the heat press? It would need to be thin so that we could get a continuous image on the reverse side without a white band caused by having a thick insert - I'm wondering about some type of metal / ceramic / plastic - maybe even cardboard? What do you think? I believe this type of thing is used with other apparel.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We use cardboard or sanded 1/8 inch plywood for ongoing projects..


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

We've used masonite in the past. I don't think that it being heat resistant would help, actually it would hurt. With a 'cold' insert that is not brought up to temperature first may yield a print that is not fully sublimated. Pre heating the insert first would definitely help.

As far as a super stretched sock having memory after a 390 to 400 degree press, you are not going to have it. A sock with a minimal stretch is better but will leave more voids. The application of color from a flat surface to a ribbed surfaced is flawed from the beginning. Trying to get color into a multi faceted substrate that has different viewing angles (relaxed vs. stretched) is almost impossible. Almost.


----------

